# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Midwest City/Del City >  Something new behind Cains

## JesStang

I see something is being built behind Raising Cains across from Dicks. I didnt see any signs, does anyone know what it is? The lot isnt huge so Im assuming food related.

----------


## mmonroe

Taco Bell...

----------


## Ward

Where? A better description of the area would be appreciated?

----------


## Dafonso7

I think guess Del Taco???

----------


## mmonroe

Hmm.. let's see.  (Puts on critical thinking cap)

This is the Midwest City/Del City thread... and the OP mentions Dicks and Raising Canes.  There is only 1 Dicks Sporting Goods and 1 Raising Canes in either of those cities... so anyone from the area knows exactly where this is at.  

For everyone else, this is going to be a Taco Bell located behind the Raising Canes across from Dicks Sporting Goods in Midwest City.  As I recall, it is the last undeveloped plot of land for the 29th Street Shopping Center development.

----------


## bombermwc

If its a Taco Bell, that's a huge disappointment.

----------


## jonny d

> If its a Taco Bell, that's a huge disappointment.


Not sure what else could go there. It's meant for fast food.

----------


## Roger S

> Not sure what else could go there. It's meant for fast food.


Maybe he wanted a Del Taco?

----------


## Dafonso7

Already know This Taco Bell... I was so surprised that... No wonder where is Del Taco??

----------


## narrowexpanded

If this truly is a Taco Bell...thats terribly disappointing. Its not like there's already a Taco Bell 1.5 miles to the west on 29th street. Or a Taco Bell 2 miles to east just off Douglas. Its not like we need MORE Taco Bells! A Del Taco would've been welcome. Variety is the spice of life!

Also, been pleading for a Zoes Kitchen to open somewhere nearby. It blows me away that near an Air Force base, healthier fast food options wouldn't do well. Saw that they opened a Tropical Smoothie Cafe and hoping it does well.

----------


## JesStang

> Hmm.. let's see.  (Puts on critical thinking cap)
> 
> This is the Midwest City/Del City thread... and the OP mentions Dicks and Raising Canes.  There is only 1 Dicks Sporting Goods and 1 Raising Canes in either of those cities... so anyone from the area knows exactly where this is at.  
> 
> For everyone else, this is going to be a Taco Bell located behind the Raising Canes across from Dicks Sporting Goods in Midwest City.  As I recall, it is the last undeveloped plot of land for the 29th Street Shopping Center development.


Lol thank you. I thought it was good enough too. 

Taco Bell ugh!! Like someone else said, there are plenty of those around. We even have one on base so they can’t use that excuse. Anything else would’ve made me happy. Del Taco would’ve been great.

----------

